# Best Lens



## elsaspet (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi all.  I have a very small indoor studio, approx 10 x 12'.  What is the best lens for portrait photography.  I have a 20D.


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 1, 2005)

This one.

'nuff said. 

Really good lens, I'm sure you'd be really happy with it.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you Hobbes.  Hubby's been talking about that one.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 2, 2005)

What lens are you using now?  I like to use a lens that is 2x normal focal legnth for portraits, but you do have some tight quarters.  Why not a zoom?  Maybe 24-85mm.  That would allow you to shoot as long as possible in each situation.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 2, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> What lens are you using now? I like to use a lens that is 2x normal focal legnth for portraits, but you do have some tight quarters. Why not a zoom? Maybe 24-85mm. That would allow you to shoot as long as possible in each situation.


 
Believe it or not, the Jordan photos were taken using a 70-200 L f2.8 but I had to cram myself in the back left corner of the room.  However I shot all focal lenghts.


----------



## Alison (Apr 2, 2005)

I love the 70-200 L f2.8 and use it whenever I can. The compression works nicely for portraits, esp outdoors! But, like you indoors I typically don't find it comfortable to work with unless I have a lot of space. I love my 50mm and for versatility in a small space it can't be beat. I used to use a 35-70 but I don't anymore and honeslty I don't miss it. I just use my feet as my zoom :mrgreen:


----------



## MotorPsycho (Apr 2, 2005)

i just got one of the 50mm f1.8's  last week, and unfortunatly i haven't had much chance to play with it... but just shooting cans of soda sitting on the coffee table i am impressed with how much control i have over dof.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 2, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I love the 70-200 L f2.8 and use it whenever I can. The compression works nicely for portraits, esp outdoors! But, like you indoors I typically don't find it comfortable to work with unless I have a lot of space. I love my 50mm and for versatility in a small space it can't be beat. I used to use a 35-70 but I don't anymore and honeslty I don't miss it. I just use my feet as my zoom :mrgreen:


 
But don't people kinda freak when you have to get right in their face?  Also, when I tried to use my smaller lens upclose, it has the tendency to fisheye.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 2, 2005)

MotorPsycho said:
			
		

> i just got one of the 50mm f1.8's last week, and unfortunatly i haven't had much chance to play with it... but just shooting cans of soda sitting on the coffee table i am impressed with how much control i have over dof.


 
I would hate to get an even faster lens.  I have a problem with getting one eye in focus and one out.  The DOF is too much


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 2, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> But don't people kinda freak when you have to get right in their face?  Also, when I tried to use my smaller lens upclose, it has the tendency to fisheye.



Both valid points, especially the distortion, minor as it may be with even a normal lens.  You're on the right track.

Also, I think if you're shooting somewhere around f8 or so for individuals, you'll be sharp enough and still have good separation from the background.  I like to shoot at a smaller aperature for groups.

Good luck!


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 2, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> This one.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> Really good lens, I'm sure you'd be really happy with it.



My absolute all-time favorite lens!


----------



## MotorPsycho (Apr 3, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> I would hate to get an even faster lens.  I have a problem with getting one eye in focus and one out.  The DOF is too much



increase the f/stop (decrease apperature size) and the depth of field will become larger... i believe this lense ranges from f1.8 to f22...

again, while playing with this lens, taking pictures of all the random trash on the coffee table, i was amazed how i could control the amount of blur just by increasing from 1.8 to 2 or higher...

i'm using this with my 300D and i was worried that 50mm would be too long (approx 75mm equiv on a 300D i think) but it seems to be okay, just means i don't have to be as close and still be able to fill the frame with soemones face.

if your a canon user, this appears to be a lens you can't afford to NOT have... (ooh, fear my use of the double negative )


----------



## Alison (Apr 3, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> But don't people kinda freak when you have to get right in their face?  Also, when I tried to use my smaller lens upclose, it has the tendency to fisheye.



Well, I use my 100mm macro for close shots because I can get very detailed shots from pretty far away. I've actually found that with some children they like you to be closer, we can play games and I get more natural smiles. Every situation is different. I use the 50mm for more portraits,typically trying to keep it at f8-f/11 and just adjust my lighting accordingly.


----------



## DIRT (Apr 15, 2005)

I have to agree with hobbes,  i shoot with the 10D and that very lens and have excellent results.  i took this with the 50mm lens.


----------

